
Meet the chef who’s debunking detox, diets and wellness - ValentineC
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/jun/18/angry-chef-debunking-detox-diets-wellness-nutrition-alternative-facts
======
chillwaves
The man's position is basically to not take a position, just tear down other
people.

And refined sugar has no nutritional value outside of calories because it does
not contain micro nutrients that we need to survive, in addition has negative
effects on hormones such as insulin.

What a travesty of an article. The man's logic is empty. He is simply swinging
at strawmen. Not worthy of news.

~~~
milesvp
This was basically my thought. After dealing with twice a gestationally
diabetic wife, I can tell you that much of the hate on refined foods is very
much founded in science. Glycemic indexes of food really was something we had
to take into account, even though it was hard to get good data for.

I can't take seriously anyone who can ignores the basic insulin effects much
of our diet evokes.

------
mark_l_watson
It has been a little while since I have read an article that I disagree with
as much as I disagree with this article.

He says that sugar is not toxic just don't eat too much. Well, processed food
generally has a lot of sugar so he would appear to be saying not to eat much
processed food. Then he defends eating some processed food.

Everyone needs to carefully figure out what diet makes them feel healthy. For
me, that diet is Dr. Furman's Eat to Live diet. After being on it for a long
time, I feel great. It was a rough few weeks getting used to it. I go off the
diet when we eat out with friends, but I find that I enjoy the mostly fruits,
vegetables, seeds, nuts, and fatty fish diet. That food now tastes better to
me and is more satisfying.

------
myrandomcomment
So my wife and I are 20 days into the whole30 diet. Finding bacon with no
sugar is hard. So at day 20 we both feel better. My ecezema has cleared up. We
going to add stuff back slowly and see what changes. It could be in our head
however. We will see. To be fair I am a cheater as I gave up everything
required except wine with a meal. It will be interesting to see what adding
back dairy does. Man do I want a pepperoni pizza. The junk however like candy,
meh. Over it.

------
chrismealy
Well ... for my body sugar is basically poison. I had chronic nasal congestion
and sinus infections my whole life until I quit added sugar. It was basically
a free miracle cure.

I don't know why a chef is any better than any other non-scientist. Maybe
being an angry man gives him extra authority.

